# Bathroom Tank,using as a cottage



## jhfl (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi folks. We are new to campers. We are going to be purchasing one and living in it on our own private property. I am wondering what kind of ideas, thoughts, suggestions everyone has about bathroom holding tank considerations. I am not even sure how big they are? We will have 4 people making use of it. How often should we expect it to fill up, what are options for emptying it? We have talked about maybe even taking the tank off, and building a composting toilet underneath. Do the tanks come off easily? Looking for any ideas/suggestions/feedback. 

Thanks,


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

If your going to drop the black water tank you should separate the grey water lines and bury a 5 gallon pail in the ground, put gravel at the bottom of the bucket, turn the bucket upside down and cut a hole in bottom of it to allow your pipe from the trailer to go through.

This will save a TON of un-necessary water going into your black water tank. 

I do NOT recommend doing this with the black water however for obvious reasons. You could just buy one of those portable tanks and then just dump it when necessary.

Hope I explained this well enough.


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

jhfl said:


> Hi folks. We are new to campers. We are going to be purchasing one and living in it on our own private property. I am wondering what kind of ideas, thoughts, suggestions everyone has about bathroom holding tank considerations. I am not even sure how big they are? We will have 4 people making use of it. How often should we expect it to fill up, what are options for emptying it? We have talked about maybe even taking the tank off, and building a composting toilet underneath. Do the tanks come off easily? Looking for any ideas/suggestions/feedback.
> 
> Thanks,


I would probably recommend an actual septic system to be put under the camper. It's probably safest, and will then ensure you're complying with your local water/sewage laws.

The camper black tank will probably fill up pretty quickly, with 4 of you using it.

Good luck!


----------



## sprinter31 (Jan 21, 2009)

jhfl, I dont know how far you are from a town but there are companies that will come pump an above ground tank out. You may have to rent the tank from them I don't know, check your local outhouse companies. Happy semi retiring??? Steve


----------

